# RNS510 replacement options??



## jrscpu2004 (Sep 2, 2012)

Our 2014 VW CC Executive Edition, V6 with 4Motion's RNS510 has been a total headache. We had our local VW dealer replace it 2 times so far with 2 refurbished models, 3C0035684M units. The original one was a 
"L" model. I'm currently in a battle of sorts with VW's Customer Service's Regional Manager. Last night the radio acted up again and I was able to make an iPhone video of it.
My question here, is that I'm wondering if anyone here has replaced this horrible radio with possibly one from a Newer VW vehicle?? I don't know if it's possible due to all the functions this particular radio does:
1- GPS Navigation
2- Bluetooth Connectivity for iPhones or Android
3- OPS Function which alerts the driver of obstacles surrounding the car when parking.
4- Sirius XM Radio capable
5- Rear View Camera
Its hard to believe that some of the Newer Radio's coming in the Arteon or Tiguan might have something similar to be swapped in. It's obvious to us that VW isn't going to cure whatever the issues are
with the current models that are available in our 2014 VW CC at the moment. I know there might be an aftermarket model available but I concerned of loosing any of those 5 functions listed.
Any one out there have some thoughts?


----------



## nycdub2 (Feb 13, 2005)

For what you are asking to keep functioning after head unit swap and to stay OEM is going with VW Discover Media PQ part number 5C0035684x (x= prefixes). The upside is it’s VW oem, faster, Navi, ops/pla, built in BT, works with MFD & steering wheel controls, SAT & HD radio, RVC & trailer view, CarPlay, Android Auto, MirrorLink, and better sound. The down side is cost & you need to change some parts to support & access the head unit & RVC.


----------



## nycdub2 (Feb 13, 2005)

The Arteon & new Tiguan are on MQB platforms and there head units will not work on PQ platforms


----------



## jrscpu2004 (Sep 2, 2012)

*Replacement RNS510 possibilites*



nycdub2 said:


> For what you are asking to keep functioning after head unit swap and to stay OEM is going with VW Discover Media PQ part number 5C0035684x (x= prefixes). The upside is it’s VW oem, faster, Navi, ops/pla, built in BT, works with MFD & steering wheel controls, SAT & HD radio, RVC & trailer view, CarPlay, Android Auto, MirrorLink, and better sound. The down side is cost & you need to change some parts to support & access the head unit & RVC.


Thank you for replying. I'm hoping that the VW Customer Care representative can have this PQ Media Radio to replace are current malfunctioning RNS-510. The original model was a 3C0035684L model and then was replaced by 2 malfunctioning 3C0035684M units. Since they were specifically designed for the 2014 VW CC Executive Model, 4Motion model we own, it has many functions. I'm glad to hear that you say it could be a
possible replacement for our current model. The VW representative is checking with their Technical Department to see if there is a Cure for the M series one we now have. I was able to document it malfunctioning
with my iPhone 6s showing how it Locks-Up. The digital clock that's on-board the radio was frozen for 15 minutes while the clock in the instrument cluster and the Analog Clock right above the radio kept sync.
Do you think a VW dealer would have difficulty installing this PQ Media model into our current VW CC Executive model we own? Please, advise? Thank you.


----------



## nycdub2 (Feb 13, 2005)

The RNS 510 VW head unit is not specifically designed for a specific car/model. But coding & equipment varies on trim level & what owners ordered. 

Unfortunately, VW will never offer or do the DM or CM retrofits to older cars. Either way, the VW servers will kick it back due to your VIN not showing the newer head unit being in your car from factory. In order to retrofit DM/CM requires some parts/equip/wiring/coding changes to your car.


----------



## jrscpu2004 (Sep 2, 2012)

*Retrofitting a RNS-510*

Thanks for replying. I didn't think it would be an option. The Technical Department is still mulling over what will be the cure to this model's ills. I'm just hoping for a fair settlement, which in our point of view is just to have
a radio that work properly. It's hard to believe that manufacturer who designed the radio(not VW) can't be aware of the flaws in this model.


----------



## jrscpu2004 (Sep 2, 2012)

Just a note from my experience with working Laptops and Desktop computers. I'm wondering if this model uses a "CPU" chip. I do see from photos of the rear of the RNS-510 a cooling fan. 
I've been assured by the dealer that the fans in this radio are operational and if they weren't, it would throw a "code". My point is, I'm wondering if the CPU is getting a Overheating situation?
I had some Laptops that were shutting them self down when the CPU Chip reaches a temperature that could potentially fry the chip. In many cases, under close inspection, I found that
manufacturer(or user) had removes or didn't apply any proper thermal transfer compound between the CPU and the Aluminum cooling heat sink fins. The Thermal Compound grease allows the heat to
be wicked away. Without it, the CPU rises in temperature extremely quickly and can be damaged. I personally would use the type of Thermal Compound that contain Silver in its makeup.
I found the Silver Thermal Compound to work the best. 
I have no idea of the internals in our RNS-510, but I'm wondering if anyone here knows of what's inside? The quirky issues the last 3 radio's installed almost mimic an overheating CPU.


----------



## jrscpu2004 (Sep 2, 2012)

*VW Corporate's Solutions to our problem*



jrscpu2004 said:


> Just a note from my experience with working Laptops and Desktop computers. I'm wondering if this model uses a "CPU" chip. I do see from photos of the rear of the RNS-510 a cooling fan.
> I've been assured by the dealer that the fans in this radio are operational and if they weren't, it would throw a "code". My point is, I'm wondering if the CPU is getting a Overheating situation?
> I had some Laptops that were shutting them self down when the CPU Chip reaches a temperature that could potentially fry the chip. In many cases, under close inspection, I found that
> manufacturer(or user) had removes or didn't apply any proper thermal transfer compound between the CPU and the Aluminum cooling heat sink fins. The Thermal Compound grease allows the heat to
> ...



Today is October 1, 2019. We received a telephone call from VW Customer Service as to the issues with their Refurbished Radios that they put into our car. The VW Regional manager made sure to call us exactly
6 months after the installation of the 1st refurbished radio was put into our 2014 VW CC Executive. She claimed that she got their Technical Department involved and they said there is NOTHING they can do for us 
and the limitation on their responsibility in this issue is DONE. Wow,...that's some Customer Service. Obviously, VW thinks very little in customer retention! 
To the nice gentleman who responded about the PQ Media radio as a possible replacement? You mentioned that there were multiple changes that might have to be performed to retrofit this PQ Media radio into our
2014 VW CC? If you could exactly list what's needed and I know sometimes some owner's post YouTube video's of these types of replacements. Any information would be helpful. Thank you.


----------



## nowyouCCme (Sep 22, 2019)

Last year, I bought one of those Desay models on eBay. They sell direct swap units that just plug and play and have Apple Car Play and Android Auto capabilities. I believe they remove them from newer VWs. It ran me about $250 and installation took less than 10 minutes. You do not lose any steering wheel functionality and it has been working great. That might be some other option to look at...


----------



## jrscpu2004 (Sep 2, 2012)

*Replacement RNS510*

Thank you for replying. Could you provide me the Seller's eBay item number with description? I will definitely check it out! Thx!


----------



## nowyouCCme (Sep 22, 2019)

This was the seller I bought it from. The price has gone up a bit but the seller has a lot of information on the page. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Android-Au...me-187B-For-VW-Golf-Jetta-Tiguan/263466088255


----------



## jrscpu2004 (Sep 2, 2012)

*Replacement RNS510*



nowyouCCme said:


> This was the seller I bought it from. The price has gone up a bit but the seller has a lot of information on the page.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Android-Au...me-187B-For-VW-Golf-Jetta-Tiguan/263466088255


Thank you for replying!


----------



## nycdub2 (Feb 13, 2005)

That head unit is what I explaining to you over PM’s as they do work for those who want just certain things, but it doesn’t function 100% like DM/CM with other of your features and components due to what was & is available on the Asian VW market models.


----------



## jrscpu2004 (Sep 2, 2012)

*Malfunctioning RNS510*

Thank you again. Your option is probably our only option, like you said in order to keep all the function on our malfunctioning RNS510 radio. My Wife and I got good news from VW Corporate. They had reversed their previous
decision and agreed to refund our total purchase. This will take 4 to 6 weeks, but we should have our original purchase price refunded to us. Once we get the money back, we can seriously look into the replacement of this
OEM nightmare. I'm hoping the malfunctioning radio won't just die before we get a chance to retire it.
As I explained, I'm on Long Island, NY and would need to find who can perform the intricate steps to modify the new radio for it to communicate with the unit you are suggesting. We appreciate everyone's responses as well.


----------



## fablowe01 (Feb 19, 2010)

OEM head unit are way outdated. upgrade to a 10.1" android 9.0 PX6 with 4/64gig and step into the future with a unit as fast as you car. you can buy one with the backup camera module for less than $350


----------



## A.J.B (Mar 16, 2012)

I've heard good reports about the Kenwood DNX518VDABS which is supposedly a straight swap.


----------



## nycdub2 (Feb 13, 2005)

There are plenty of good aftermarket head units that work and work well, but the OP is asking about OEM head units not aftermarket. The DM/CM MIB2 PQ’s are the up to date head units.


----------



## jtg007 (7 mo ago)

jrscpu2004 said:


> *Malfunctioning RNS510*
> 
> Thank you again. Your option is probably our only option, like you said in order to keep all the function on our malfunctioning RNS510 radio. My Wife and I got good news from VW Corporate. They had reversed their previous
> decision and agreed to refund our total purchase. This will take 4 to 6 weeks, but we should have our original purchase price refunded to us. Once we get the money back, we can seriously look into the replacement of this
> ...


Hi, I have an rns310 that has stopped working. Just recycles on and off. Wondering how you resolved your situation. Thank you, Jonas


----------

